# 150 years ago today....



## violadamore2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Gustav Mahler, maybe the saddest composer still frequently performed.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I kneel before him.


----------



## GustavMahler (Apr 11, 2009)

Mahler is not sad. No one really listens to him anymore because it takes effort. What a loss.
At least there were 2 comments here.


----------

